# 11/24/2021 - AEW Dynamite | Don't Be a Lover Be a Hayter



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Greetings friends, we have another action packed episode of Dynamite this week. This week we'll be treated to a match not seen since the likes of Mike Tyson vs. Evander Holyfield. This match up is of course nun other than Big Booty Bex Jamie Hayter vs. Thunder @Prosper Rosa.

Now I expect a nice easy clean win for Hayter, that is unless Rosa decides to cheat as she does with all her matches. Let's hope there will be no shenanigans from Prosper, but I wouldn't hold my breath.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462596693841506304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462792434522497037
Can CM Punk overcome the insurmountable force that is QT Marshall? Or will QT be too much for Punk?

Will AEW allow Bryan Danielson to commit murder on national television?










Will fans continue to boo The Star Spangled Man Codi despite ending racism in America? Find out all the answers to these questions this Wednesday on Dynamite!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jamie Hayter is probably the quickest wrestling crush that I've ever developed 😂


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Jamie Hayter is probably the quickest wrestling crush that I've ever developed 😂


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

“I get to beat the piss out of that insufferable prick”

That’s the Jamie Hayter I fell in love with on the UK independents, proper British language that


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Now Prosper is making it personal again.










Tranquilo, hermano!


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like a pretty great show. Punk vs QT will hopefully be a quick squash win for Punk, to set up advancement of his burgeoning feud with MJF. I wonder if we eventually see the rest of the Pinnacle drawn into this, to "force" Punk to find some allies for the first time since joining AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

QT has been jobbed out so much on Dark lately that I'm surprised they put him in this spot. He represented MJF before Full Gear against Darby on Dark to try and weaken him, so it might be the same thing again.



MaseMan said:


> I wonder if we eventually see the rest of the Pinnacle drawn into this, to "force" Punk to find some allies for the first time since joining AEW.


Dem boyz.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

We all know why the show is sold out.... Colt Cabana is in a singles match in Chicago. It's ALL Colt.  (I am joking, maybe).

Can Cody and PAC COEXIST!?!? In all seriousness this match feels like they are channeling WWE with the amount of rematches these group of wrestlers are having against each other.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fearless said:


> We all know why the show is sold out.... Colt Cabana is in a singles match in Chicago. It's ALL Colt.  (I am joking, maybe).
> 
> Can Cody and PAC COEXIST!?!? In all seriousness this match feels like they are channeling WWE with the amount of rematches these group of wrestlers are having against each other.


AEW is a true buffet

they are giving us wwe-style matches now as well with Cody


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MaseMan said:


> Punk vs QT will hopefully be a quick squash win for Punk.


Match is gonna go longer than the Punk/Kingston match did, watch. 

Edit: As for the show, I am looking forward to it. Punk wrestling, Bryan continuing to run through the Dark Order, and Hayter/Rosa I'm especially intrigued by. Hayter hasn't really had a good opponent yet in AEW one-on-one, so I look forward to seeing what kind of match she can produce with someone that can work like Thunder Rosa. 

Speaking of woman, hoping to see more to continue building up Deeb/Shida.

And please, a new Miro video promo. I want to hear him talk more smack towards his God please.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I've really liked the TBS tournament, to be honest.

Hayter vs. Thunder Rosa should be a good match too. I'm still not entirely sure who will end up winning the tournament so I'm not going to be too quick on deciding who I think actually wins the match. They could quite easily have Baker cost Thunder Rosa the match to not only push that feud going forward but to also allow Hayter to get a decent win under her belt and push her towards having gold of her own.

Bryan Danielson is on the roll of his life so I am expecting him to quite literally murder Colt Cabana in Chicago.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I’ve had the belief for weeks now that either Kris Statlander or Ruby Soho will win the tournament for the TBS title.

Thunder Rosa won’t win since she’ll beat Britt Baker for the AEW Women’s World title in early 2022. In fact, they’ve already been teasing that rematch over the past few weeks.

I highly doubt that AEW would have 2 heels hold the women’s titles simultaneously on Day 1 once the first TBS Champion is crowned, so I don’t think Jade Cargill is winning the tournament either.

They heavily teased a future match-up between Kris Statlander and Nyla Rose on last week’s episode of AEW Dark whereas Ruby Soho just had a random exhibition match on that same show.

I think Kris will beat Ruby soon in order to challenge Nyla next.

I’m betting on Kris winning the whole tournament here


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hayter is a thiiiiic baddie but Rosa will win.

Punk vs QT hopefully a squash. Bryan/Cabana hopefully a squash too.

Lets get on with Punk vs MJF promos.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Unfortunately I think Thunder Rosa gone win but I sure would love it if i was wrong! Having Hayter win would be a big upset and something AEW hasn't done much so who knows? Hope CM Punk channels his inner Omega and just destroys QT in seconds instead of having a competitive match with him like Cody would. Speaking of whom, the only thing I'm looking forward to about that match is his hurt pride when he gets booed too fuck, just like at full gear.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I think Thunder Rosa is going to take it. She's probably the most credible of those remaining in the tournament, and her winning would immediately make the title feel like a major deal. It feels too soon to put a belt on Ruby at this point. Kris Statlander has improved a lot, but I just don't see her being quite ready yet. I also agree with others who feel AEW isn't going to have two heels holding both women's titles at the same time, at least initially.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Personally i think Jade wins the whole thing

and peeps are right, this tbs tournament has actually been pretty good


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

AEW in Chicago is always a fun show.

Will be doing some thanksgiving prep, throwing down a few pints of Guinness and enjoying some Dynamite on the eve of the holiday!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Personally i think Jade wins the whole thing
> 
> and peeps are right, this tbs tournament has actually been pretty good


I agree, I think Jade will win the entire thing and Rosa beats Hayter in this semi finals match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JungleMan bringing back the viewers after Gunn stunk up the joint


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462925319267094531


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> JungleMan bringing back the viewers after Gunn stunk up the joint
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462925319267094531


okay.. But I think perhaps you got it in the wrong thread 
Besides, it wasn´t Gunn who brought down the ratings, it was the women.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Are Punk and Cabana still friends? I heard that Punk sued Cobana or the other way around over the rant podcast.... 

The only reason I bring it up, is would Punk step in if Bryan is stomping Cobana's brains into mush???


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MaseMan said:


> I think Thunder Rosa is going to take it. She's probably the most credible of those remaining in the tournament, and her winning would immediately make the title feel like a major deal. It feels too soon to put a belt on Ruby at this point. Kris Statlander has improved a lot, but I just don't see her being quite ready yet. I also agree with others who feel AEW isn't going to have two heels holding both women's titles at the same time, at least initially.


Eh, I have a good feeling that Thunder Rosa will be the one to beat Britt Baker for the AEW Women's World title; so I bet she'll lose in the tournament soon


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*









I think it's safe to say that Jade is cheering for @Big Booty Bex to win her match. We love a queen with taste!*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> okay.. But I think perhaps you got it in the wrong thread
> Besides, it wasn´t Gunn who brought down the ratings, it was the women.


dang, i do have it in the wrong thread

oh well… everybody got the gist


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW is a true buffet
> 
> they are giving us wwe-style matches now as well with Cody


There is a few members on this very forum who have whined about AEW not being enough like WWE. 

Never say Khan doesn't give the fans what they want.😂


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i don think so..


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BornBad said:


> i don think so..


Angry Punk is on another level.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

La Mera Mera bout to beat that ass!!! @Big Booty Bex Hayter is dope though and would love to see her pushed when she breaks away from Britt.

Should be a great match. I can see Rosa winning this and losing to Jade Cargill via fuckery in the finals. No way should Jade be going over Rosa clean though.

The 8 man tag looks great but could also end up just being a clusterfuck. I'm fine with Punk vs QT as long as its under 3 minutes and leads to a MJF/Punk confrontation.

Bryan vs Cabana should be another good one.

I can't watch this one live but looking forward to catching it on Friday after TG.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Unless some other matches are added that include titles, I think Rosa/Hayter should main event. It is the one match with the most stakes, being it is a tournament match for the TBS Championship. Danielson seems to have the first match of the show tied down. I would have the eight man tag happen at the start of the 6pm/9pm hour. With Punk/QT right after.


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Punk needs to stop wrestling jobbers already. Should've kept his feud with Kingston going.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Unless some other matches are added that include titles, I think Rosa/Hayter should main event. It is the one match with the most stakes, being it is a tournament match for the TBS Championship. Danielson seems to have the first match of the show tied down. I would have the eight man tag happen at the start of the 6pm/9pm hour. With Punk/QT right after.


Agreed, match-wise nothing seems more important that Thunder / Hayter at the moment

something can change - but no way is Danielson v Colt or Punk v QT a main event

keeping in mind, Rampage is most likely where the actual main event of the night will happen cause its taped same night I think


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's Thanksgiving so with ratings down anyway, maybe TK will give the women a main event... if he has faith in them to send the fans home happy. The potential is there with Thunder Rosa being great and Hayter having gained experience in Japan, but not really having a great opponent to prove herself against yet.

Punk beating anyone in Chicago would send local fans home happy too.

Opening match always has some time so I could see it being Danielson vs. Cabana. He won't squash Colt, there's too much history and respect there. These two went 60 minutes in ROH once and had several 20-30 minute matches. I'm also curious to see what level of match Colt has in him still.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me its thanksgiving - have to predict a lower rating in the weekly game


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to Dynamite

@Big Booty Bex - you cut a mean promo!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have enjoyed Punks run (i would give it 7/10) and I thought it was on the upswing, but I am not sure about QT. it best be a squash, or outside interference and punk beats two guys. 

serious question - Is it better him wrestling jobbers each week or only wrestling a competitive match once every ppv or both?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Punk vs. QT is just one of AEW's angle matches or 'jobber matches' as some call them that directly lead to furthering a storyline.

I'd prefer they had sent Janela with his Chyna-esque colleague out to face Punk, those two could have had good chemistry now that Joey is heel again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BornBad said:


> i don think so..


Yeah... That right there makes it tough to see any type of reconciliation between them.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Greetings friends, we have another action packed episode of Dynamite this week. This week we'll be treated to a match not seen since the likes of Mike Tyson vs. Evander Holyfield. This match up is of course nun other than Big Booty Bex Jamie Hayter vs. Thunder @Prosper Rosa.
> 
> Now I expect a nice easy clean win for Hayter, that is unless Rosa decides to cheat as she does with all her matches. Let's hope there will be no shenanigans from Prosper, but I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> ...


_What Thunder Rosa matches have you been watching?

Thunder Rosa don't cheat unlike the AEW Champion, Britt Baker._


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a feeling that Ogogo is showing up tonight. He has been back training at the Nightmare factory, Punk mentioned him in his promo, and there has to be a justified reason for QT to be in a match.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah the CM Punk vs. QT match could lead to something extra. Either someone from QTs group or MJF and Wardlow.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope Punk vs QT goes through a Picture in Picture


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Speaking of Ogogo, maybe tonight is the night after all...

Just keep him away from the Codyverse and they could make a star out of him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463481272743784449


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Speaking of Ogogo, maybe tonight is the night after all...
> 
> Just keep him away from the Codyverse and they could make a star out of him.
> 
> ...


i’d kinda like them to run him v cody back - same exact characters - but in the UK

Cody will be a mega heel and Ogogo the biggest babyface


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Fearless said:


> Yeah the CM Punk vs. QT match could lead to something extra. Either someone from QTs group or MJF and Wardlow.


That's likely the only reason. The difference though, is that Punk doesn't have to make him look good in defeat.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I think Rosa should lose tonight d/t a distraction and or interference from Britt and Rebel. It furthers her story with Britt. Rosa will need to earn her way back up the rankings which puts the eventual Britt vs Rosa title match at Revolution. 

Probably safe to assume MJF makes an appearance after the Punk match. Chicago is a great place to begin the promo battle as it'll draw fan reactions from that crowd. Though I could see a situation where Spears and Big Muscle Tits come out instead of Max, with Shawn confronting Punk for disrespecting MJF and leading to a Punk vs Spears or Wardlow match first.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They added a few hardcam tickets today for the show. It is a sell out and over 7,000 will be there.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to Dynamite
> 
> @Big Booty Bex - you cut a mean promo!












My girl Hayter out there saying she's a real woman now, like if she was made out of wood before. I'm crying. 😭



Jamescaws said:


> _What Thunder Rosa matches have you been watching?
> 
> Thunder Rosa don't cheat unlike the AEW Champion, Britt Baker._


@The Legit DMD is a fair and honest champion who thrives on the spirit of good clean competition and has never cheated or taken the easy way out just to score a win. @Prosper Rosa though? Rosa has been referred to as one of the dirtiest players in the game not seen since Rick Flair.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fearless said:


> Yeah the CM Punk vs. QT match could lead to something extra. Either someone from QTs group or MJF and Wardlow.


I can't believe we're two years deep and Wardlow is still nothing more than MJF's hired gun. When the fuck are they going to do the split? Wardlow turning on MJF and going on a tear as a face is blatant money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I can't believe we're two years deep and Wardlow is still nothing more than MJF's hired gun. When the fuck are they going to do the split? Wardlow turning on MJF and going on a tear as a face is blatant money.


*It could and should be this feud tbh. You need an excuse for MJF to lose? Have Wardlow get fed up with the mistreatment and powerbomb his ass.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It could and should be this feud tbh. You need an excuse for MJF to lose? Have Wardlow get fed up with the mistreatment and powerbomb his ass.*


I thought this was 100% what was coming next after Full Gear, but it looks like we're still going to be kept waiting. I can't think of a logical reason why, at this point.

Genuinely think the crowd will lap Wardlow up at an intense, face destroyer. He's very much in the Goldberg/early Lesnar/early Batista mould.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463590747261779971

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463521528130289666
More name calling from Prosper. Reported.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I like how AEW seems to lean into the home crowd aspect with it's booking. Colt and Punk getting matches because it's in Chicago, leveraging the sympathy for Colt vs AmDrag. This will probably be Colt's last great match and I could see it getting much more time here than many will like. Could see a lot of his British-style comedy spots as well that Bryan will want to work.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thread is crawling with Hayters.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big Booty Bex said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463590747261779971
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463521528130289666
> More name calling from Prosper. Reported.


I hope Thunder Rosa ruins everything lol. Turkey in Britt's face and Cranberry sauce in Hayters.

It's gonna be hard avoiding spoilers until Friday


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Speaking of Ogogo, maybe tonight is the night after all...
> 
> Just keep him away from the Codyverse and they could make a star out of him.
> 
> ...


It would sort of make sense to put him with Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I hope Thunder Rosa ruins everything lol. Turkey in Britt's face and Cranberry sauce in Hayters.
> 
> It's gonna be hard avoiding spoilers until Friday


Peligro! Peligro! Peligro!










You're out of control hermano!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gotta plug the ratings game 

AEW Ratings prediction game


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Still only four matches announced. It may have been a commentary blunder, but I think Excalibur said Lee Moriarty could be on Dynamite tonight after his big win on Dark.

Riho movin' on up. With many of the top women's stars in the TBS tournament, why not Riho vs. Britt?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I like the write up this week 😅 
Looking forward to Rosa v Hayter the most. 
Do not care for Dark Order, Cody or QT.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Still only four matches announced. It may have been a commentary blunder, but I think Excalibur said Lee Moriarty could be on Dynamite tonight after his big win on Dark.
> 
> Riho movin' on up. With many of the top women's stars in the TBS tournament, why not Riho vs. Britt?
> 
> View attachment 112241


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

BE A HAYTER!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, Chicago indy legend Vic Capri worked Dark before the show against Tony Nese. Old school indy fans will know him from the early 2000s in APW, IWA Midsouth and ECWA. He worked a couple of WWE tapings around that time too. Great stat here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463665268618637319


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shahid Khan is in attendance, Tony just said.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Shahid Khan is in attendance, Tony just said.


Not even Shahid Khan would miss Bex vs. Prosper, 3venflow. I heard various other celebrites are in attendance for the match of the century.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DAT POP.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The POP followed by the HEAT.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Remaster Super Mario RPG lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Here is THE heel, and he is better than us and we know it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463180682365214727


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This is already great.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is amazing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Quite frankly


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Holy fuck MJF

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, he went THERE.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

MJF likes to "finish" CM Punk.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF is having a field day ripping Punk a new one! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Outstanding start to the show. Love Punks demeanor. Just straight face, no laughs, no smirk.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Holy shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Show the photo Punk, show it.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omfg

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Omfg lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God this is perfect.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This feud is going to be fire.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OH MY GOD


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This is so damn good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Miz burial haha


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow! lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omg the crowd is making this so much better

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Punk killing mjf on the mic


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

I could listen to this for the full show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Both hitting well


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

who wins the final match? predictions ...


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

MJF is so good, Punk is so good. This is amazing. High level wrestling segment. Top tier


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just let this continue the next 108 minutes please.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad MJF pointed out the smiley, happy to be there Punk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is the best segment I’ve seen in years.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MJF is gold.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

This feud will be Legendary


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Damn! lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit, he called him Cena. Major diss.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk just dropped a bomb on his ass.

HOLY SHIT, MJF WITH THE COMEBACK!!!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Man, this is perfection.


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

This is sick!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Forget the rest of the show, have these 2 go at in a promo battle for a whole 2 hrs


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

Unreal!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is the feud that is gonna take this company to the next level.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The chef's kiss.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

apparently us AEW fans only appreciate workrate ...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THIS IS FUCKING GOLD!!! 10/10


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Damn MJF looks so much shorter than Punk. No way WWE signs him unless it's as a manager.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The scary thing is, MJF can only improve.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I used to hate when every RAW opened with a 25-minute borefest. I’m sorry to say I haven’t grown any fonder of it. Goddammit I can’t stand this shit. Blah blah blah blah. Get to the motherfucking point already and move on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just do THE WHOLE HOUR OF THIS PROMO. PLEASE.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

This is incredible


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Now you know why there aren't too many matches tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Punk right now.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Just let these 2 go back and forth for the first hour


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Scorched earth


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is one of the best moment in AEW history.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More HHH burial. So great.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HHH diss. lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was one of the best segments I can remember 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Epic opener. Got me hyped for the rest of the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Needle dick. Another Corny favorite being used by Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What are they saying?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Now THAT was great fucking TV.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, this is the WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov equivalent of a promo exchange.

I got so much adrenaline from this opening segment!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was the starting best 20 minutes of AEW in forever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Promo war to start the show. That was fucking legendary!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that was the best opening segment they have ever had. THAT is how you opening a wrestling show, not having two guys not even in a feud go fifteen minutes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Magic with two mics ladies and gents.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Corny is gonna cum all over this segment on his podcast.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

So let’s follow that fire segment with qt marshall


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Some segments were moved from Fite.tv stream.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok. I was Sports Entertained by THAT promo, @RapShepard haha


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The meth addict comment was just brutal. AJ Lee will be holding Punk tonight for sure, no doubt.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

MJF eviscerated Punk there. Punk should just walk home and stay there.

The fuck is Punk talking about with mentioning MJF in random interviews. Who gives a fuck? Needle dick? A 12 year old with a mic.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boxingfan said:


> So let’s follow that fire segment with qt marshall


Hopefully he’s squashed.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They both got each other good multiple times. Good stuff


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They forgot to cut the mics on FITE and Excalibur was telling Tony S about some segments being changed. 😄


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That 20 minutes made up for the entire Golden Egg bullshit i had watched the other night. 🙏🏾


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> That 20 minutes made up for the entire Golden Egg bullshit i had watched the other night. 🙏🏾


Did the find the egg and/or Vince’s marbles?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Ok. I was Sports Entertained by THAT promo, @RapShepard haha


I only caught the end because I was prepping food, but shit it sounded like Punk hit MJF with a Cena bury you underground special.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> That 20 minutes made up for the entire Golden Egg bullshit i had watched the other night. 🙏🏾


The...what? Nevermind, I do not want to know.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Big Booty Bex said:


> The meth addict comment was just brutal. AJ Lee will be holding Punk tonight for sure, no doubt.


Well MJF could be using drugs by looking at those dark eyelids.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whoanma said:


> Did the find the egg and/or Vince’s marbles?


Yeah, Austin Theory stole the egg and Vince gave him a title shot saying he liked his spunk. So, yep, Vince definitely lost his marbles.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> That 20 minutes made up for the entire Golden Egg bullshit i had watched the other night. 🙏🏾












You watched Raw?! LIVE?!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That battle promo was epic and the Miz line was awesome lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 112250
> 
> 
> You watched Raw?! LIVE?!


I did but I turned it off when I saw the payoff of that stupid angle. Lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagine showcasing Punk vs goddamn QT Marshall after that promo.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 112250
> 
> 
> You watched Raw?! LIVE?!


Survivor series was enough for me. Won't be watching again for a long time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, that was the best opening segment they have ever had. THAT is how you opening a wrestling show, not having two guys not even in a feud go fifteen minutes.


I agree, i am not a fan of just having a cold opening match. Not that i am always for a long promo just to waste time, but this one served its purpose and in a BIG way.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@RapShepard MJF hit him with some body blows as well. It was great.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree, i am not a fan of just having a cold opening match. Not that i am always for a long promo just to waste time, but this one served its purpose and in a BIG way.


Now please don’t start opening every goddamn show with this shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Imagine showcasing Punk vs goddamn QT Marshall after that promo.


I'm okay with it. I'd take Punk anyday over OC and dork order


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> That 20 minutes made up for the entire Golden Egg bullshit i had watched the other night. 🙏🏾


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Next step of Punk/MJF upping the ante: Punk shows THE PHOTO, MJF calls AJ a hoe. Wouldn't surprise me if they bring AJ in and Max slaps her.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Imagine showcasing Punk vs goddamn QT Marshall after that promo.


It should have been a squash. I fear for Andrade, Black and FTR as well later tonight while watching Cory’s friend being competitive against Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Now please don’t start opening every goddamn show with this shit.


Im certain the ratings for this opener will be pretty big.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463682265649754116


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Now please don’t start opening every goddamn show with this shit.


Thanks for mentioning that, Bdon. Now Khan will see this thread and make sure Codi Rhodes opens next week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk is trying to pull a secret Rocky Balboa in AEW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And of course they follow it up with a way too long match against freaking QT.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did JR just say "deadass"!? LMAOOOO 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂😂😂🤣😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

35+ minutes all toward CM Punk. Good shit AEW.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ouzen said:


> Thread is crawling with Hayters.


Hayter club 4 life 🤘🏻


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

that Punk/MJF promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did JR just say "deadass"!? LMAOOOO 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂😂😂🤣😂


Yep, It's his modern way of "BAH GAWD Ham and Egger!"


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Damn I'm shocked, I wasn't expecting a Punk win here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice to see Bear Country. Shame they're gonna lose to the Gunns.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Damn I'm shocked, I wasn't expecting a Punk win here.


Shocked no, afterbirth?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jungle Boy sitting back there like he's about to drop a 90s grunge album.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Shocked no, afterbirth?


Seriously though, it was nice of QT to give Punk the rub here. Normally he doesn't put over these up and comers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> @RapShepard MJF hit him with some body blows as well. It was great.


What did MJF say? Because I tuned in around the "you like to do songs and dance" and "Britt replaced you" part


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Yay to Super Mario RPG. Nay to Syphon Filter.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Syphon Filter was pure utter ass back in the day. If you loved someone you gave them Metal Gear Solid, if you hated them you gave them Syphon Filter.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They threw the coffee in his face. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh shit look at scummy AEW using rehab Moxley for sympathy 

MJF using dead uncles and junkie moms for heat. 2.0 and Daniel using alcoholics for heat. What a carny place


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Holy fuck look at Billy Gunn. The man is almost 60 years old.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Billy Gunn is a freak of nature.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Syphon Filter was pure utter ass back in the day. If you loved someone you gave them Metal Gear Solid, if you hated them you gave them Syphon Filter.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ew what's Kip James doing in AEW? 😂


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm, why is this on national television? A dark match if ever I've seen one.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why the fuck are Billy’s sons getting all excited by their dad’s abs. Sick freaks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Billy Gunn is JACKED. Jeezus


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Billy Gunn is proof AEW doesn't test for PEDs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is all leading to Sting's next match in a tag against the Gunns, I'm calling it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Why the fuck are Billy’s sons getting all excited by their dad’s abs. Sick freaks.


Well it was that or his "ASS"


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

No reaction for the Gunn club


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That was amazing! 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Billy Gunn with those prayers and vitamins.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

It's a shame how stacked Aews tag division is Bear country is a solid team


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice, quick victory for Gunn Club. Gets them over a bit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Holy shit Darby 

HE KILLED HIM


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHIT SOMEONE GIF THAT DARBY SHOT LOL


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

So that's why the Gunn's were on national television......Darby fucking Allin, holy shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I am Groot said:


> No reaction for the Gunn club


Of course theres no reaction, its Kip James 💀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charlotte NC? Incoming Flair?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PPV in Charlotte, North Carolina? I have a bad feeling about that 💀


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Battle of Belts be on TV?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Billy Gunn looking like he absorbed his two sons and became his final version.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> Nice, quick victory for Gunn Club. Gets them over a bit.


Nah AEW's audience knows Darby and Sting are going to push their shit in


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463686212582100992


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Chuck actually call them dorks? Pot calling the kettle. Chuck is the biggest dork.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cole isn't good at comedy segments


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Cole vs jobbers every week pretty much 🙄


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter's ass is next? Nice......


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Time for some THIC(k)ness!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big booty Hayter is next. 🙌🏾


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shaq has a reality show.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Cole isn't good at comedy segments


Yeah, I immediately felt like that segment was beneath him actually. Bleh.

still, a marvelous first hour though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Did Chuck actually call them dorks? Pot calling the kettle. Chuck is the biggest dork.


Chuck is great he's so regular it makes him unique lol. Man could be anybody in this threads mild mannered brother in-law.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FUCK EVERYONE WHO TRIED ARGUING IN FAVOR OF ADAM COLE’S SIZE!!!

I KNEW he was as small as Orange fucking Cassidy.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Nah AEW's audience knows Darby and Sting are going to push their shit in


That’s fine. They have no business beating Sting/Darby, but it makes things interesting when they’re presented as a credible threat.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> Yeah, I immediately felt like that segment was beneath him actually. Bleh.
> 
> still, a marvelous first hour though.


I haven't enjoyed it too much. But I hate QT, seriously hate the Undisputed Era, and don't care about Gunn and sons. The Punk promo I came in on was good tho.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Hayter time! 🔥


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m late but here it is:

It’s Sting!!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well damn.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That's all Hook can offer. A potato chip lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What happened? I missed the Dante thing? Anyone?....


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Big booty Hayter is next. 🙌🏾


Do people really think she has a big butt ? She wears those straps around her upper thighs but her butts kinda regular tbh.

Interesting Dante Martin segment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dante Martin is ass. Athletic as fuck, but he really needs a personality and character.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I bet Dante wrote 'fuck you' on that contract. SWERVE.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I hate QT, seriously hate the Undisputed Era, and don't care about Gunn and sons.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Considering Rush stole Martin from Sydal, its impossible to feel any sympathy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter's ass? YES PLEASE


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> What happened? I missed the Dante thing? Anyone?....


Joined team Taz.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe Lio can recruit Cage


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Heel Dante


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


[emoji23][emoji23] good to find like minded fellows


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Impressed that Rebel still has a job with her level of skill.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thunder Rosa is one of AEW's best women's signing. They should market her more toward the latino crowd.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thunder Rosa's gear is fire


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thunder Rosa is dope hopefully she can get the TBS title. Though Jade is probably the destined one


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

From the Punk/MJF segment to the battle of the asses…this has been a fantastic first hour.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole is as large as Orange Cassidy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dante being passed around like a hooker. If it isn't a swerve Lio should save Private Party from MHO limbo.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Here comes Thunder @Prosper Rosa! What cheating methods will Prosper use to win the match?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Billy Gunn looking like he absorbed his two sons and became his final version.


HAHAHA EPIC POST


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> Do people really think she has a big butt ? She wears those straps around her upper thighs but her butts kinda regular tbh.


She is no Toni Storm.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

bdon said:


> Adam Cole is as large as Orange Cassidy.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TMTT said:


> Impressed that Rebel still has a job with his level of skill.


You don't need skill with that ass


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> That’s fine. They have no business beating Sting/Darby, but it makes things interesting when they’re presented as a credible threat.


I feel you, that's just the bad part of being our level of fan. Either this shit is filler victory for Darby and Sting or an inexplicable loss for Darby and Sting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR is horny right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Every time somebody breaks up a count by going half back in the ring now, I'll think of Sasha's dumbass elimination at Survivor Series lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Lmao the man is literally smaller than Rhea Ripley. And shes more jacked than he is too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole is as large as Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I swear I saw Thunder Rosa use some brass knuckles where is the referee? Do your job!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Below is an example of booty and ass, AEW has buttocks' at the moment


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

DRose1994 said:


> Do people really think she has a big butt ? She wears those straps around her upper thighs but her butts kinda regular tbh.
> 
> Interesting Dante Martin segment.


You blind? She got a dump truck. That's not regular 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Below is an example of booty and ass, AEW has buttocks' at the moment


Now we just need Sara Jay in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

She does nothing spectacular per se, but Hayter is their most fundamentally sound heel in the women's division besides Serena and Emi.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Below is an example of booty and ass, AEW has buttocks' at the moment


How long have you been waiting to post this lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Who is the girl?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> How long have you been waiting to post this lol


Last 5 minutes I wanted to provide racial equality and honor black and white asses [emoji23]


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should push for a Hayter turn vs Britt champion vs champion, go for Hayter two belts


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> How long have you been waiting to post this lol


Likely is his desktop background.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You blind? She got a dump truck. That's not regular 😂


She has big thighs and those bands on her upper thighs. Her actual butt isn’t very big or shapely (not bad though).


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a contest between 2 girls with large thigh tattoos


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This ref is just lmao can you believe this shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That ref makes Earl Hebner's goofs look great.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The ref’s inviting Baker to have some hot coffee later tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was a good match. Hayter finally got a good opponent to showcase herself.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Stevie fucking Wonder could of seen what was happening in the ring. This ref sucks so bad


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Likely is his desktop background.


Nah, but Sara Jay has garnered a fair share of watch time [emoji23]


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Who is the girl?


Britt. Posted it after the Punk comment.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Finish didn’t look great but the right girl won. Ok match.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

lol the fuckery


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Right winner. Everything‘s good in the world.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I predict Ruby vs Thunder Rosa but Jade in the finals would be interesting.

Alex is such a goofy nerd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boo Jericho comedy


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

They need to do something about every single backstage interview being interrupted. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

2point0 are the go-to guys for quick filler feuds.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t care what some of you think, 2.0 are great and underrated as hell.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cringe, Hayter should've won. TK not drinking the Hayterade


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan next? NICE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TBS tournament is ruined. 

It was ruined when they put over Jade, nobody cares about this shit now its nothing but jobbers now 

Such garbage booking you would expect from Vince McMahon! Ffs! 

At least Jamie looked strong in the match but she should be the one to win the tournament instead of whatever jobber the clown that booked this result chose to put over!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t care what some of you think, 2.0 are great and underrated as hell.


They're pretty good


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t care what some of you think, 2.0 are great and underrated as hell.


They're definitely a super solid undercard tag team, they just kinda need some distinction. I know who Daniel is, but I watch every Dynamite and Rampage and have no idea what the names of the 2.0 members names are.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson and Colt had some major bangers back in the noughties. They even went 60 minutes once.

Excalibur needs to mention that Colt is a former NWA World Champion.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Is Tony Khan planting the seeds for this feud: Inner Circle vs 2.0 and…Kevin Owens?


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Don't get the Hayter love, I mean she's not terrible but everything about her is just so..... meh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> TBS tournament is ruined.
> 
> It was ruined when they put over Jade, nobody cares about this shit now its nothing but jobbers now
> 
> ...


Pass whatever you smoking, because it's some good shit. 

AEW's women's division needs work, but Thunder Rosa and Jade Cargill have been presented as people to care about for a while


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol if Britt forgetting somebody for this meal


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

YES, RIHO.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Nobody cares about Riho! 

Hayter should turn and challenge Britt!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Riho.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Is Tony Khan planting the seeds for this feud: Inner Circle vs 2.0 and…Kevin Owens?


Owens isn't free to January that's a lot of fucking build for that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

LOL this is WWE booking where if someone pins the champion, they get a title shot


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PISS BREAK! IM NOT WATCHING THE DORK ORDER! 😤


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA TONY RUINED IT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> PISS BREAK! IM NOT WATCHING THE DORK ORDER! 😤


I'm only watching to see Bryan smash the entire pale geeks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bryan on that heel shit


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Why do people care about Riho?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Finally they addressed Riho not being eliminated in that BR.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

But then I heard Bryan Danielson's theme so I will watch it just to watch Bryan bury that Dork Order trash 😁


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole is as large as Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> Why do people care about Riho?


Don't front. Riho is the Brock Lesnar of AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> Why do people care about Riho?


Petite Asian Woman fetish is the truthful answer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Daniel Bryan vs Scotty Goldman


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Go home Tony


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AmDrag working extra stiff with his old friend.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Team DMD has all the potential to make that womens division great, they should take notes from that King of Kings MJF mentioned and how he pushed the Four Horsewomen.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Petite Asian Woman fetish is the truthful answer


Shida is way hotter than Riho anyway


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Enjoyed that. Could've gone longer but I understand why it didn't.

Danielson holding up Colt's tooth as a trophy. Alpha shit.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Promo time. This should be great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Shida is way hotter than Riho anyway


I'll toast to that [emoji482]


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit is that a tooth lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Shida is way hotter than Riho anyway


Jim Cornette says "Riiiiiiiiiiiiiihole" 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, Tony is everywhere! He was just at the dinner table trying to give Britt some stuffing now he's going to the middle of the ring!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Glad that match didn’t drag on. Short and sweet. Cabana had the weirdest, expressionless tap out I’ve ever seen lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Oh shit is that a tooth lol


Whos tooth, i missed it lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cabana reminded us that he is no slouch in the ring. Heel Bryan is fucking amazing. Did he knock out Cabana's tooth?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Glad that match didn’t drag on. Short and sweet. Cabana had the weirdest, expressionless tap out I’ve ever seen lol


Bryan should squash all the Dork Order jobbers like that!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson burying the Dork Order one by one is certainly entertaining.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Think it's just a plastic tooth cap, cool gimmick for him to kick a tooth out of each member of the Dark Order though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bryan should squash all the Dork Order jobbers like that!


Just one more wish, if they shipped them permanently to Dark i would love that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Whos tooth, i missed it lol


Bryan laid a tooth in the ring after the win lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

elo said:


> Think it's just a plastic tooth cap, cool gimmick for him to kick a tooth out of each member of the Dark Order though.


Oh its Colt's tooth? Nice LOL. Shocked some of the dork order have teeth lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FICKLE.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

FICKLE

FICKLE 

FICKLE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FICKLE! LOL YES>>>> GIVE US ENVIRONMENTAL BRYAN BACK!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I so want to see Rowan help Bryan win the belt


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dat fucking pop


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bring back the environmental stuff!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They played his song way too fast. Jeez, give it a few seconds AEW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JR with his weekly name botch. 😆


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bring back the environmental stuff!


Maybe those plain white shirts were a sign lol


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Danielson burying the Dork Order one by one is certainly entertaining.












Khan's gift to the IWC.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Coward Shit, Coward Shit, Coward Shit LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

JR said shiznit

It’s the s, n, d, o, double p 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Is it me or does Adam Page look a bit like Dolph Ziggler? 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


FICKLE IS BACK!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Loving the methodical build for AmDrag vs Hangman and MJF vs Punk. Make the people wait for those blockbusters.

Rampage looks good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR: "THEY TOUCHED" WTF LOL


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Grab the cinder block, Bryan.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has been such a fun show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It gets closer to a Tony Khan debut


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hangman does nothing for me. But it’s someone for everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Let DMD and Riho main event. Rampage is looking promising.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> FICKLE IS BACK!


The planet's champion!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

3venflow said:


> JR with his weekly name botch. 😆


Who did he botch? Danielson? I don’t even hear when he does it. Like in my mind Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson so I never catch it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe those plain white shirts were a sign lol


Yeah reunite Bryan and Rowan and sign Heath Slater to join them so he can have both Bludline guys in his squad.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It gets closer to a Tony Khan debut


I just want Khan to win the AEW world title once, it's only right.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I so want to see Rowan help Bryan win the belt


Rowan would be AEW's Big Red Machine to Bryan's side lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tully


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That retro theme! HAHA FTR looks great. They were dull and bland as fuck but finally getting a little more personality


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

“The winner goes home, the loser advances”
I’d always been in the game on that basis 🤣

Poor JR 😳


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dax trolling that poor kid. 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dumb. You don’t make Bryan look like a coward if you want to make Hangman look like a badass.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

America Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dax's stash is Rick Rude-esque


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FTR's theme sounds like "keep me hanging on" by Kim Wilde 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> I just want Khan to win the AEW world title once, it's only right.


If I was him I'd definitely do it lol. I'm funding a wrestling promotion feeding dozens of families, entertaining millions of fans, no fucking way I'm not rewarding myself with a title run and a few matches


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Dumb. You don’t make Bryan look like a coward if you want to make Hangman look like a badass.


Hangman running off Bryan makes Hangman look tough. Bryan standing toe to toe and not running makes Hangman look weaker.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Ídolo, Black, FTR, Tully… all about to be buried by Cory and friends once more.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Codyverse v NXT OG All Stars is our main event!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel like Cody booked this feud aligning himself with Pac as a way to somehow get cheered lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Hangman running off Bryan makes Hangman look tough. Bryan standing toe to toe and not running makes Hangman look weaker.


No, Bryan being a badass and still getting beat makes Hangman look tougher. Making Bryan a coward is stupid.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts cringe 💀


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will be disappointed if they no-sell Penta's one week feud with Cody. I'm a continuity guy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Dax trolling that poor kid. 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody still getting them boooo's lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Booing the shit out of Cody lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

God has arrived.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

In Cody, we trust.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC not impressed by Cody.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf is going on with Cash's hair? whats that supposed to be? looks like part bowl cut part mullet.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody's booking


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where is this feud leading to? Its just a mish mash of fueds right now.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Does Arn not carry his Waffle House menu with him anymore?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Andrade with his booing Cody hilarious


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I feel like I’m recent years, every Halloween, Thanksgiving or Christmas episode had to be overproduced and heavily themed (particularly WWE). It’s refreshing to just have good wrestling instead of a childish, sports entertainment, holiday themed show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone know...How long are the Bucks and Omega out?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf is going on with Cash's hair? whats that supposed to be? looks like part bowl cut part mullet.


Looks hilarious


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Andrade with his booing Cody hilarious


Then Cody posed and got his wish


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reminds me of those old Survivor Series teams where everyone had a different look. The Ultimate Warriors vs The Perfect Team!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone know...How long are the Bucks and Omega out?


They might come back to find Adam Cole reuninted with his Undesputed buddies, Kyle should be there by February.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Poor fan felt the pressure of the crowd to throw the belt back! 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cody getting the Cena one night stand treatment


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol the belt


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THE DISREPSPECT FROM THE CROWD! 🤣


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cody has done absolutely nothing to deserve being quite so hated by these fucking neckbeard freaks.

Sheep.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

They threw the belt back lmao!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Didn't know bdon lived in Chicago.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Looks hilarious


Someone needs to tell FTR its not 1985 anymore.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Didn't know bdon lived in Chicago.


lots of Bdons in that crowd.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Goooooldberg 😂


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Cody looks shook by that belt being thrown back. Lmao

Hope this is come to Jesus moment he needs to go heel.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is hilarious! 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Aubrey doing her best to dodge enemy projectile belts


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone know...How long are the Bucks and Omega out?











I have no idea but this is me on oxygen until Kenny returns 

Fuck the bucks though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol. The crowd cheering Cory being beaten.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Cody looks shook by that belt being thrown back. Lmao
> 
> Hope this is come to Jesus moment he needs to go heel.


I'm not Cody and even I'm shook. I expected bdon to at least sell it on eBay and make some money off of it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody tagged Rey Mysterio in 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is basically Cody with his belt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Cody has done absolutely nothing to deserve being quite so hated by these fucking neckbeard freaks.
> 
> Sheep.


Except make every feud about himself, never loses a feud, does whiny crying promos, has an over the top entrance that makes Triple H's ego look small. Dude thinks he's a god, and its written all over his entrance and face, he's full of himself and makes everything about him and still tries to be the heroic valiant babyface and the fans are tired of it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd has gone absolutely wild.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rey Fenix operates on a different level.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade looks waaaay better in the tights.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like they built up Black perfect as a monster with a ton of momentum, and the moment Cody beat him and now he's in this tag/4 man stuff he's lost. Really bad booking to build a guy up like that only to cool him off in feuds that go nowhere


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This crowd lmao


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Cody has done absolutely nothing to deserve being quite so hated by these fucking neckbeard freaks.
> 
> Sheep.


You can't be a babyface with that neck tattoo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> This is basically Cody with his belt
> 
> View attachment 112261


Its the same gimmick! Cody wants to be the new Mr Hustle, Loyalty and Respect! 

And the crowd isnt having any of it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They keep showing that commercial with the dog and the Randy Newman music 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Someone needs to tell FTR its not 1985 anymore.


Tag him now with Pillman JR


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Are they chanting "boring" 😬


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Are they chanting "boring" 😬


I didn't heard that


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> I feel like they built up Black perfect as a monster with a ton of momentum, and the moment Cody beat him and now he's in this tag/4 man stuff he's lost. Really bad booking to build a guy up like that only to cool him off in feuds that go nowhere


Yep, and all so a guy whos a part timer and can't even challenge for the world title could get his win back.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Are they chanting "boring" 😬


Ole ole.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is the loudest wrestling crowd in years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Punk wasn't wrong:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463679161256587275*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match is super fast paced and smooth as fuck. Good pro rasslin.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Ole ole.


Hopefully El Generico ends up there so they can go "ole ole" like crazy


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God what a show!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Penta's obnoxious manager being a face is so stupid, dude screams slimy annoying heel manager.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These spots are crazy...poor Cody...it was a mistake lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fuck that belly to belly was intense


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tully and Arn!!! OMG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TULLY VS ARN LETS DO THIS


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully and Arn.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Old farts 🙄


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a fun match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ew Andrade is in his underwear!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Pac no selling the Cody Kick literally 20 seconds later was dumb


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ the way Pac sold that Hammerlock DDT was amazing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That whole team is in their underwear 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC and Andrade still trading wins. That was hella fun.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fantastic Dynamite. One of their best ever. Good night!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Fantastic, damn near perfect show. No complaints from me


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall a pretty good show. I'll give it a solid 7.5/10.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW diehards: Man Tony Khan is going to show Vince how to use Andrade and Black

Tony Khan: Long term stakeless feud with Pac and Cody coming up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And considering this was the week of Thanksgiving, they did NOT half ass it.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

America was literally kicked in the face!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Cody geek tagged out and was barely seen again, you're a heel dude, breathe it in.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody wants to stay babyface so bad. He was mad as hell when they threw his belt back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

First 20 minutes makes this Dynamite a must see show. MJF burying Punk by calling him PG, and comparing him to Cena was 100% spot on. I definitely think MJF got the best of him, but Punk is also at a big disadvantage because MJF has had such a short career that there's not much you can make fun of him about. Whereas Punk there's so much more material.

Still great segment. Feels like if you put a mic worker in the ring that can hang with Punk (like Kingston or MJF) you'll get gold everytime


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Giving that show a generous 6/10


Jamie should of won and they need to get these old washed up 4 horsemen farts outta here.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

elo said:


> Cody geek tagged out and was barely seen again, you're a heel dude, breathe it in.


A heel that thinks he's a face?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> lots of Bdons in that crowd.


Lot of people finally coming to the light.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> I feel like they built up Black perfect as a monster with a ton of momentum, and the moment Cody beat him and now he's in this tag/4 man stuff he's lost. Really bad booking to build a guy up like that only to cool him off in feuds that go nowhere


Very Vince-ish


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Only watched the MJF/Punk promo because the rest of the show didn't appeal to me, might check out Hayter vs Rosa for Hayter's big ass and Bryan murdering Colt. 

MJF/Punk is what AEW needs to do more often, that is how you'll get your young guys over in the long run. Let them get more mic time and try to get their characters over. That is pro wrestling done right. If they actually leaned away from the spotfest wrestling and indie fed bullcrap AEW would be consistently better. 

Guy like Dante Martin, Daniel Garcia and Jungle Boy are going to benefit more by actually giving them promo time and letting them improve on the mic. It'd be so much better than them being Generic CAWs #270 through to #272 who just wanna wrestle good matches. 


More of that kind of stuff AEW, you've been moving in the right direction the past couple of weeks, more segments and less wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I can't believe @Prosper Rosa's cheap tactics ended our friendship @Big Booty Bex 😭*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463691692234657793


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Great Dynamite, that MJF/Punk exchange was incredible. Now I'm dying to see the match lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good show? Won't have time to see it until friday


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I can't believe @Prosper Rosa's cheap tactics ended our friendship @Big Booty Bex 😭*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463691692234657793


Don't talk as if the friendship is over, Boss! True love can never die. Love is the one thing we're capable of perceiving... that transcends dimensions of time and space. Maybe we should trust that, even if we can't understand it yet. This is clearly the work of @Prosper Rosa and we can't let Rosa win!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Punk and Bryan carried this show.

Along with Jamie whom had a great showing but should of won.

@Big Booty Bex Thunder Rosa gets worse boos from us Hayters than what the crowd gave Cody


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Curryfor3 said:


> Great Dynamite, that MJF/Punk exchange was incredible. Now I'm dying to see the match lol.


and matches always tend to deliver when there is high anticipation and emotional investment


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

DaveRA said:


> and matches always tend to deliver when there is high anticipation and emotional investment


Yeah they do. People tend to shit on MJF's in-ring work but he's gotten better and his match with Darby was phenomenal. No doubt him and Punk will have a banger of a match in the near future.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wherever you are my friend, @The Wood, I hope you can finally admit I was right:


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What I’m trying to say here is, Adam Cole is as large as Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan cutting a promo with Colt's kicked out teeth was badass as hell. Best part of the show to me

Pretty crazy if it was a shoot or unplanned, he literally kicked his teeth out with those stomps and got himself even more over as a badass (plus an asshole for doing that to his old friend).


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jammy said:


> Bryan cutting a promo with Colt's kicked out teeth was badass as hell. Best part of the show to me
> 
> Pretty crazy if it was a shoot or unplanned, he literally kicked his teeth out with those stomps and got himself even more over as a badass (plus an asshole for doing that to his old friend).


And proceeded to run away like a coward, which is stupid.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Thought that was a really good show overall. Punk and MJF was great. Enjoyed heel Danielson a lot and the return of "FICKLE!". However...Malakai Black feels completely aimless right now being stuck in the Codyverse. Can't believe this feud is still going. I'm starting to turn into bdon regarding Cody. Also Dax Harwood messing with that kid made me laugh.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Enjoyed the show quite a bit tonight.

Love this version of DB


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Wherever you are my friend, @The Wood, I hope you can finally admit I was right:
> 
> View attachment 112267
> 
> View attachment 112268


Cole probably does have 10-20 pounds on Trashitty though. Both are tiny, but Cole at least makes up for it with every other category.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> FTR's theme sounds like "keep me hanging on" by Kim Wilde 😂


They should be allowed to be called the "New Midnight Express". Those AAA tag champion belts are absolutely hideous! Tully Blanchard looking spectacular.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

They should have Alex Abrahantes be Cody's manager to help Cody get even more heat on the AEW fans than he already gets


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That opening promo segment was an absolute joy to sit through. Yeah there was alot of low hanging fruit but If you deliver it with Fire and venom it ain't so bad. They also bought up wrestling forum criticisms as well. Just fantastic 5 points 

CM Punk going 15 minutes with QT Marshall I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul.

Bear country jobbing to the 3 stooges pissed me off so much. This got 4 minutes but QT gets 15? It's almost like QT is friends with someone....I do award 1 point for Darby obliterating Austin. I laughed so hard

Loved the Rosa hayter match 1 point 

Bryan stomping the ever loving piss out of colt cabana 1 point 

0 points for the main event. An absolutely heatless feud minus the fuck off Cody heat. 

8 out of 10. Some great stuff but also some inexcusable stuff


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dynamite has been on such a roll since All Out. Sure, criticise the things one doesn’t like, but we should be heaping on the praise.

Its so good to look forward to a wrestling programme each week.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

That promo with CM Punk and MJF made me so happy to see CM Punk back in a wrestling ring. It took me right back to his debut in Chicago.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Company is on an absolute roll. 

What a show and what a segment to kick it off. As we know, Punk hasn't lost a step at all. I'd have called you crazy if you told me Chicago would bust out a Miz chant during a Punk/MJF segment. 

Surprised to see Dante sign that contract and actually really interested to see where it goes from here. 

Rosa vs Hayter was a really really good match. Didn't really care who won as was happy with either of them winning. Really wish they'd let Hayter talk more, she's great on the microphone. 

Danielson is on top of his game. Superb match with Cabana, he kicked his fucking tooth out and another solid promo from him too. 

Lol at Codys belt being thrown back too. Just shows how much the crowd want Cody to have the belt, huh @bdon


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Great show, only thing that let it down was the QT match.

Also the Dante Martin segment was awkward af.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> View attachment 112251
> FUCK EVERYONE WHO TRIED ARGUING IN FAVOR OF ADAM COLE’S SIZE!!!
> 
> I KNEW he was as small as Orange fucking Cassidy.


‘One of these guys is a rEaLz WrAssLer! And the other is a jOkE!’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> They're definitely a super solid undercard tag team, they just kinda need some distinction. I know who Daniel is, but I watch every Dynamite and Rampage and have no idea what the names of the 2.0 members names are.


their names are…. Wait for it….. Matt and Jeff

for reals

(Matt is the block head)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Cole probably does have 10-20 pounds on Trashitty though. Both are tiny, but Cole at least makes up for it with every other category.


By being skinny fat.

The original discussion took place, because Cornette said Cole “looked like an athlete”. People were trashing Darby and Jungle Boy’s look for being too small.

Now we have proof that Cole is as big as Orange Cassidy. Move over LeBron James, we have an “athlete” on the roster according to Wood, Cornette and many others.

“Athlete” my ass.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Was an ok show - wasn’t really feeling it

highlight was Dragon v Colt

overall 6/10 for me

20min promos should be used sparingly - this one was ok / hopefully we have less of those and not more


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

bdon said:


> Lot of people finally coming to the light.


Admit it. You were there and kept that belt so noone else could have the highly sought-after piece of merchandise.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Was an ok show - wasn’t really feeling it
> 
> highlight was Dragon v Colt
> 
> ...


Exactly. Don’t overdo it like they tend to overdo everything that works.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Admit it. You were there and kept that belt so noone else could have the highly sought-after piece of merchandise.


If it had been me, I’d have went to the ring to try and beat some sense into him with it.

On a serious note, is the Battle of the Belts show going to be a 2 hour episode? If so, I’m driving down for that and making sure to pay an arm and a leg for front fucking row. Lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

This is wrestling 🔥

Bryan is amazing.

Punk/MJF was awesome.

Main event was fun.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This episode showcased AEW at it‘s best and worst.

MJF & Punk segment - This is exactly why AEW shouldn’t be all about Wrestling. Promo time is just as important as matches, it helps wrestlers get over and allows them to showcase character and personality. Unsurprisingly giving MJF & Punk this much time on the mic, made their segment the highlight of the night.

Rosa vs Hayter were given enough time to produce a solid match. Hayter turning on Britt is much needed, AEW fans really need to see the Jamie Hayter that was so good on the UK independents.

Bryan Danielson just continues to be magnificent.

Now for the bad, AEW did so much good last night; however they always let their episodes down with a sprinkle of bad. QT Marshall & Gunn Club getting match time, unnecessary.

Instead of Punk wrestling an absolute goof, considering he’s now feuding with MJF, why not put him in a match with Spears? At least that would be logical.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Great show. 

BUT....no more 20 minute soap opera contrived WWE garbage as an opener please. There is a difference between a *wrestling* promo and a melodrama. Hopefully AEW stop doing this.

Apart from that all good matches, all good stuff. Cody is a fucking genius.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

MJF/Punk was a top tier wrestling promo. Loved every second. They knocked it out the park.

Wasn’t looking forward to the QT match but actually didn’t mind it. Was a solid wrestling match, where Punk was mostly in control and won without too much trouble.

Bryan/Cabana/Page segment was great. Again, a quick and to the point match — and the after match stuff was tremendous. Both guys looked and felt like stars and the crowd responded to them as such.

The ending of the women’s match was a little off/convoluted. Too much going and they were too close to the ref so it was like “how didn’t he see that?” But the right girl won.

Cody needs to turn heel. It’s been said, but these reactions are going to get stronger and more audible.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> CM Punk going 15 minutes with QT Marshall I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul.


He took 15 minutes to put away QT Marshall immediately after MJF was saying Punk is struggling with nobodies. 

I though that was the whole point, tbh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> He took 15 minutes to put away QT Marshall immediately after MJF was saying Punk is struggling with nobodies.
> 
> I though that was the whole point, tbh.


even commentary played this up

’not his best night in the ring’ and so on and so forth


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A very hot/cold episode of Dynamite.

1. Excellent way to start the show with the unannounced arrival of MJF to confront CM Punk. That's two weeks in a row Tony started the show with promos, and while I would never advocate opening every week with a long promo, it's much better you do something with your top stars first than throwing some mindcard match at the kickoff.

As for the promo itself, Punk got a couple of good lines in, but MJF showed him up here. I doubt this is the last one. I hope we continue to see CM Punk evolve, as MJF brings out more and more of the old Punk that hasn't yet fully awoken from the 7-year hibernation. We got hints of that. Good stuff.

2. We go from red hot to ice cold. I was hoping QT would come out at the end and just get squashed by a newly-motivated Punk. Instead we got some long match. *Tony, stop making your top guys struggle against geeks!*

3. Random JE promo, OK. Christian is a much better ally than Marko Stunt but I can't help but think he's smothering Jungle Boy.

4. Very good segment from Kingston here. 2.0 are geeks but Eddie needs something in the downtime. I just hope they have him kill Garcia and those jabronis and not waste much time.

5. When I saw it was Gunn Club vs. Bear Country, it made me want to turn off my TV. I just read my big book on knights during this. Darby and Sting shouldn't be wasting any time at all with these geeks that should be released. Why in the blue hell would Tony think this is an acceptable thing to put on Dynamite?

6. Dante signs with Team Taz? We're gonna have to see where this goes. I'm not convinced he did.

7. Undisputed reunion vs. Best Friends...not my cup of tea, but I guess Cole needs to do something during this lull before a presumed power struggle in the Elite.

8. Rosa vs. Hayter was OK. Hayter is obviously not the complete player yet but that's OK. Interesting tease of a breakup with Baker.

9. Jericho also getting involved with the 2.0 geeks?

10. Danielson vs. Cabana was what it needed to be. It's a testament to how good he is that he's basically become full heel in a week. Hangman vs. him will be good, and AEW did exactly what it should have done this week with a brief physical confrontation. This honestly should have been the main event, just for that ending segment between them.

11. 8 man tag was what you'd expect. Now please get these guys away from each other. The fans even threw Cody's belt back. Ooof. This has become a real problem. Tony...Cody...this current act *IS NOT WORKING.* You need to do something different. Quickly. It's become a major distraction. Aren't you supposed to be the company that listens to the fans?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> He took 15 minutes to put away QT Marshall immediately after MJF was saying Punk is struggling with nobodies.
> 
> I though that was the whole point, tbh.


I know the point. Doesn't mean I have to enjoy the vehicle driving the point home. Just like I know lettuce is good for me and full of antioxidants but I still avoid the salad at restaurants.

QT Marshall is lettuce. He is the human equivalent of standing in line to get your licence renewed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I know the point. Doesn't mean I have to enjoy the vehicle driving the point home. Just like I know lettuce is good for me and full of antioxidants but I still avoid the salad at restaurants.
> 
> QT Marshall is lettuce. He is the human equivalent of standing in line to get your licence renewed.


Just making sure


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's interesting that AEW protected Jamie Hayter. She hadn't been protected at all up to now. Maybe she's gonna get a push? AEW noticing all the simps crushing on her?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mad King vs Garcia should go one of two ways - he takes him under his wing as his young lion/second or absolutely anniliates him that causes The Blade to come out and make the save. The Blade was Garcia's trainer back at his Buffalo school, and with Butcher out for awhile, it would be a interesting to me undercard feud. The one time Pepper Parks can really work, but has always been that "good hand" because he can't connect. Blade also has kayfabe connection with Kingston from that time when Mad King had Butcher/Blade and Lucha Bros in that brief faction. 

Garcia and 2.0 don't fit together. At all. 2.0 needs some big guy with size they could shit talk standing behind. Brian Cage could work here. Nick Comoroto would be better if they wanted to be a lower card act. Matt and Jeff could buy the contract of Comoroto from QT Marshall. 

Parker and Lee must have a huge fan backstage to both get signed in the first place and then get used like this. IIRC Kevin Steen reached out to somebody in AEW about using these guys. I wonder if that is the ultimate connection. Could these guys be laying the ground work for Steen's debut? Steen with these two lackeys could be pretty interesting. 

Punk vs Marshall was a good wrestling match. My issue with it is QT has been jobbing on Dark lately. I'll keep explaining because it keeps being brought up but top guys can let the lesser guys hang with them so they can "get their work in" and work on some things. It's almost like a heavy sparring session, or how black belts can roll with lesser belts and allow themselves to be put in perilous situations to then work on getting out. 

Black is already an afterthought. Chewed up and spit out in the Codyverse. Just like Archer. Same with Ogogo. Brought in exclusively for a Cody program with no plan after Cody went over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think AEW needs to tweak the 2point0 Daniel Garcia relationship. They need to be Garcia's hapless stooges. Instead he seems to be deferring to them and letting Matt Lee? do all the talking.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Pretty good show overall. Could have done without the Gunns vs Bears match and the amount of time they gave to Punk vs QT, but take those out and it stands on it's own.

I didn't mention the Punk/MJF back and forth because really, what can I say that hasn't been already said. Thumbs up to Rosa vs Hayter for a really good match. Unfortunately, it still seems like Jade will end up with the title.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One thing I would've done was switch the Punk/QT (11:08) and Danielson/Colt (5:09) match times. We'd just had 20 minutes of Punk talking and the match itself was kind've plodding due to QT. On the other hand, Danielson and Colt have a rich history that was referenced and they were killing it, but the match was so short. It showed the vicious side of AmDrag but also that Colt can still go if he wants to.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Cole probably does have 10-20 pounds on Trashitty though. Both are tiny, but Cole at least makes up for it with every other category.


Trashitty?

iM SoRry wHO?!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> One thing I would've done was switch the Punk/QT (11:08) and Danielson/Colt (5:09) match times. We'd just had 20 minutes of Punk talking and the match itself was kind've plodding due to QT. On the other hand, Danielson and Colt have a rich history that was referenced and they were killing it, but the match was so short. It showed the vicious side of AmDrag but also that Colt can still go if he wants to.


Punk/QT match time played into the story, to be fair.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> Mad King vs Garcia should go one of two ways - he takes him under his wing as his young lion/second or absolutely anniliates him that causes The Blade to come out and make the save. The Blade was Garcia's trainer back at his Buffalo school, and with Butcher out for awhile, it would be a interesting to me undercard feud. The one time Pepper Parks can really work, but has always been that "good hand" because he can't connect. Blade also has kayfabe connection with Kingston from that time when Mad King had Butcher/Blade and Lucha Bros in that brief faction.
> 
> Garcia and 2.0 don't fit together. At all. 2.0 needs some big guy with size they could shit talk standing behind. Brian Cage could work here. Nick Comoroto would be better if they wanted to be a lower card act. Matt and Jeff could buy the contract of Comoroto from QT Marshall.
> 
> ...


Just remember who has been saying this shit since Day 1.

@Prosper still won’t admit to it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

#8 trending video worldwide on YouTube:


----------



## popo39 (Oct 11, 2013)

I actually considered that my least favourite episode of Dynamite I'd seen. Not to be dramatic as I consistently enjoy the program, but it felt a bit different- more like a RAW episode.

The Good:
-Danielson continued evolution into a heel. Good on a big star taking on that role so soon after arrival. There is already one grey beard playing the returning hero (CM Punk) which doesn't do much for me. It is much easier to play a heel. Swapping to heel worked out very well for Omega, and Danielson benefits from it.
-MJF always the best on the Mic, and makes a long segment tolerable.
-8 man tag was interesting

The Bad:
-Way less in ring time, match quality
-Way more backstage skits

The Ugly
-A feud forming over which tag team is better friends 
-Fans reaction to Cody. I actually liked Cody's apology promo a few weeks ago, but that was quickly forgotten, for the bandwagon fun of booing Cody. I guess he goes heel next and feuds with Pac.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, I don't see how Malakai Black is an "afterthought" when his team won IN THE MAIN-EVENT!

Hell, he blinded Pac with his mist; so that'll most likely be one of his next fun programs. 

Malakai Black is STILL the only man to beat Cody Rhodes twice too.



La Parka said:


> Trashitty?
> 
> iM SoRry wHO?!


Hey, that's a good question, man


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, that's a good question, man


A real head scratcher!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

phatbob426 said:


> They should be allowed to be called the "New Midnight Express". Those AAA tag champion belts are absolutely hideous! Tully Blanchard looking spectacular.


Why do they have the AAA belts? It makes no sense, should of been Young Bucks to win them if Kenny had the AAA title, isnt Don Butthead supposed to be the keeper of the forbidden door or something? Why is just anybody allowed to use it?

The Lucha Bros vs FTR is getting stale, is FTW gonna win the AEW tag belts or not? Are the Lucha Bros going to take the AAA titles?

They are gonna push the boring Jungle Boy arent they 💀

So looking forward to Kyle O'Reilly jumping ship so ReDragon can reunite to take the titles, so then it will heat back up after a dreadful upcoming Jarissic Express run.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Those first 2 segments really did sum up AEW didn’t it?

MJF Vs Punk on the mic - amazing. 10/10
Then they follow it with Punk going 10 fucking minutes with QT Marshall and struggling past him.

Another week another tag match that becomes a tornado tag. Standard.

Jaimie Hayter… thiiiiiic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Then they follow it with Punk going 10 fucking minutes with QT Marshall and struggling past him.


I assume you listened to the opening segment, right?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I assume you listened to the opening segment, right?


I don’t care how you justify it. It’s shite.

“Oh MJF talked about how he’s struggling…”

And? Does that somehow mean I need to enjoy it? Does that somehow make CM fucking Punk being taken to his limit by QT fucking Marshall make any sense? What next? A 20 minute match against Sonny Kiss where I then need to hear “derp de derp that’s the story”

Cool. It’s lame. It sucks. It makes Punk look like a bitch. It strips his aura. At least have him struggle against someone vaguely decent from the midcard (like Spears) not QT fucking Marshall. Struggling against one of the lowest of low on the roster doesn’t make it good storytelling.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Aew has gone up level with the cm punk/mid feud and bryan/hangman feud


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> I don’t care how you justify it. It’s shite.
> 
> “Oh MJF talked about how he’s struggling…”
> 
> ...


So you'd sum up AEW by saying it actively tells you stories that make sense.

Got it. I thought that's what you were saying.

Glad you managed to enjoy something out of the show though. Thumbs up.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ok, I haven't read any of this thread, so I don't know what the reception for this show was here. While watching, I felt like the people who, well, have different tastes from mine, were finally getting what they wanted. Lots of talking, shorter matches, big guys and mostly known names getting the screen time, etc. I hope they enjoyed it. Me though, I wasn't into this. It didn't feel like AEW.

Maybe AEW is heading in a new direction or maybe it's a blip but something changed. The show was ok, it just ... yeah. It was talky and had lots of attempts at WWE-type humour.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

GothicBohemian said:


> Ok, I haven't read any of this thread, so I don't know what the reception for this show was here. While watching, I felt like the people who, well, have different tastes from mine, were finally getting what they wanted. Lots of talking, shorter matches, big guys and mostly known names getting the screen time, etc. I hope they enjoyed it. Me though, I wasn't into this. It didn't feel like AEW.
> 
> Maybe AEW is heading in a new direction or maybe it's a blip but something changed. The show was ok, it just ... yeah. It was talky and had lots of attempts at WWE-type humour.


Good point. I did enjoy it, but I also enjoy what they have been doing in the past weeks / months. It's a tough one - try and draw in the new audience without alienating the current audience. I guess they just need a balance - but even then, you can end up pissing everyone off.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Erik. said:


> So you'd sum up AEW by saying it actively tells you stories that make sense.
> 
> Got it. I thought that's what you were saying.
> 
> Glad you managed to enjoy something out of the show though. Thumbs up.


Great. If makes sense.

well done aew on doing the absolute bare minimum of a story making sense. Fuck it being good or entertaining. Just making sense is good enough.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> I have a feeling that Ogogo is showing up tonight. He has been back training at the Nightmare factory, Punk mentioned him in his promo, and there has to be a justified reason for QT to be in a match.


Never trust an above average wrestler with a below average look.

QT Marshall is the one writing the formats. That is the easiest way to explain QT’s Dynamite bookings in 2021. Viewers make it sound like Punk vs QT went twenty. 

Thankfully they are wrong. 

Unfortunately the match still went 11:08 and THAT story needed maybe eight minutes at most and they still could have reached the same conclusion that Punk and QT finished on.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

finally watched dnyamite. Pretty much mjf spoke facts about everything punk has done and is and still fans think hes the greatest thing to ever happen. Cute little guy rebelled for his big pipe moment against a boring ass wwe era. every promo this guy does is the same. In fact i think hes been booked to protect him just like cody. punks promo i cant see how people think its impressive. punks promo described his own self and hardly said anything. mjf for sure much out performed him but im sure people think this was the greatest punky promo ever. pretty much he has been kissing ass to get that face rub. Its very similar to cody. A good face and a good heel shouldnt need to do any of this. mr free ice cream bars


----------

